# Πόσο αιθεροβάμονες είναι οι δραχμολάτρες;



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

Θέλω να μαζέψουμε εδώ κάποια κείμενα για τη συζήτηση που έχει ανοίξει, πολύ πιο έντονα δυστυχώς, για την επιστροφή στη δραχμή. Καταθέτω από την Καθημερινή τις πρακτικές πληροφορίες που μάθαμε χτες:

Μέρος του Plan B της Αριστερής Πλατφόρμας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν η χθεσινή αναφορά του κ. Παναγιώτη Λαφαζάνη, σε εκδήλωση της Πλατφόρμας σε κεντρικό ξενοδοχείο, σύμφωνα με την οποία, θα μπορούσε η κυβέρνηση να πάει τη χώρα σε εθνικό νόμισμα «παίρνοντας 22 δισ. ευρώ από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, με τα οποία θα πληρώσουμε μισθούς και συντάξεις και στο μεσοδιάστημα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον χρόνο για να τυπώσουμε δικό μας νόμισμα».

Σύμφωνα με κυβερνητικές πηγές, ο κ. Λαφαζάνης είχε παρουσιάσει το εναλλακτικό σχέδιο που είχαν επεξεργαστεί τα στελέχη της Αριστερής Πλατφόρμας σε κυβερνητική σύσκεψη. Το σχέδιο προέβλεπε την εισβολή στο Νομισματοκοπείο Χολαργού, όπου φυλάσσεται το χρηματικό απόθεμα της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος, ουσιαστικά το απόθεμα από το οποίο εφοδιάζονται οι ελληνικές τράπεζες, έπειτα από άδεια που δίδεται από την ΕΚΤ. Τα χρήματα που θα υφαρπάζονταν με τον τρόπο αυτό, θα χρησιμοποιούνταν, συμφωνα με το σχέδιο, αλλά και με βάση τη χθεσινοβραδινή αναφορά του κ. Λαφαζάνη, για την πληρωμή μισθών και συντάξεων μετά την επιβολή των capital controls.

Βεβαίως, μια τέτοια ενέργεια, η κυκλοφορία χαρτονομισμάτων στην αγορά χωρίς την άδεια της ΕΚΤ, θα εθεωρείτο τύπωμα χρήματος χωρίς άδεια και θα συνεπαγόταν την αυτόματη έξοδο της χώρας από το ευρώ. Στο σχέδιο που είχε παρουσιασθεί προβλεπόταν, επίσης, όπως εννοείται, η αποπομπή του κ. Γιάννη Στουρνάρα από τη διοίκηση της ΤτΕ. Να σημειωθεί ότι, σύμφωνα με κυβερνητική πηγή, ο κ. Λαφαζάνης ήταν ο δεύτερος υπέρμαχος της πρότασης που παρουσίασε σε κλειστή σύσκεψη ο πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών, Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης, για τη χρήση IOU, όταν ειδοποιήθηκε η κυβέρνηση από την ΕΚΤ ότι θα έπρεπε να προχωρήσει σε επιβολή capital controls.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/823574/article/epikairothta/politikh/to-plan-b-ths--aristerhs-platformas​
«Με τα οποία θα πληρώσουμε μισθούς και συντάξεις». Η υπόλοιπη οικονομία που θα τροφοδοτεί μισθούς και συντάξεις δεν χωράει στο μικρό τους το μυαλό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## rogne (Jul 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η υπόλοιπη οικονομία που θα τροφοδοτεί μισθούς και συντάξεις δεν χωράει στο μικρό τους το μυαλό.



Εικάζω ότι για την υπόλοιπη οικονομία ποντάρουν στα 40τόσα δις που έχουν παραχωθεί σε στρώματα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

rogne said:


> Εικάζω ότι για την υπόλοιπη οικονομία ποντάρουν στα 40τόσα δις που έχουν παραχωθεί σε στρώματα...



Δηλαδή, την εισβολή στο Νομισματοκοπείο θα ακολουθήσουν έφοδοι στα στρώματα; (Από κάπου θα πρέπει να μαζέψουν και φόρους.)


(Και τιτίβισμα που μόλις πήρα:
Έφοδος Λαφαζάνη στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής. Κατέβηκε σε λάθος στάση του μετρό.)


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

rogne said:


> Εικάζω ότι για την υπόλοιπη οικονομία ποντάρουν στα 40τόσα δις που έχουν παραχωθεί σε στρώματα...



:scared: Ελπίζω να το λες αυτό με τη γλώσσα κολλημένη σφιχτά στο μάγουλο.


----------



## rogne (Jul 15, 2015)

Earion said:


> :scared: Ελπίζω να το λες αυτό με τη γλώσσα κολλημένη σφιχτά στο μάγουλο.



Μπα, μάλλον με την παλάμη κολλημένη σφιχτά στο πρόσωπο, αλλά δεν έκανα τον κόπο να ψάξω εμότικον, αρκέστηκα στις τρεις τελίτσες.

Πιο σοβαρά, και το δείχνει και το αρχικό ποστ του nickel, δεν υπάρχει σενάριο μετάβασης στη δραχμή που να μην περιγράφει μια απέραντη μαφία. Μπορεί οι εμπνευστές τους να έχουν κατά νου επαναστατικές εφόδους ή χίπικους παραδείσους, αλλά βασικά εννοούν μαφίες χωρίς τέλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

rogne said:


> Εικάζω ότι για την υπόλοιπη οικονομία ποντάρουν στα 40τόσα δις που έχουν παραχωθεί σε στρώματα...



Σύμφωνα με οικονομικές αναλύσεις που άκουσα (Κώνστας), τα 25 από τα 40 δις βρίσκονται σε οιονεί κυκλοφορία (έστω και με τη μορφή «τα έχω και τα χαϊδεύω») και συμβάλουν σε μια αίσθηση επίπλαστης οικονομικής άνεσης για μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι ακούω ότι πολλοί έχουν κάνει ακριβές αγορές (αυτοκίνητα και κοσμήματα π.χ.), έχοντας στο μυαλό τους να διασφαλίσουν τα χρήματά τους. Τώρα βέβαια πώς γίνεται αυτό από τη στιγμή που ό,τι και να αγοράσεις χάνει αμέσως τη μεταπωλητική του αξία, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα βέβαια πώς γίνεται αυτό από τη στιγμή που ό,τι και να αγοράσεις χάνει αμέσως τη μεταπωλητική του αξία, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.


Μα εγώ (όχι εγώ, βέβαια) πήρα δάνειο 300.000 για τη μεζονέτα και χρωστάω τα μισά και τώρα μου δίνουν 100.000. Πώς να γλιτώσω τον ΕΝΦΙΑ, κοψοχρονιά να την πουλήσω;


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

«Καλή μου, σ' αγαπώ. Αλλά να ξέρεις: Υπέγραψα μια συμφωνία που δεν πιστεύω, αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να εφαρμόσω, αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη»


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2015)

Αγαπητοί και αγαπητές, για όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις Μάλιστα χτες σε σχόλιο σε άρθρο που μου έστειλαν, κάποιος είχε βρει τη λύση (μη γελάτε ρε, τους είδαμε τους επαγγελματίες οικονομολόγους τόσα χρόνια, τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να μιλήσει ο λαϊκός οικονομολόγος, ο αυτοδίδακτος, αυτός που αφουγκράζεται το λαό), ιδού:



> ΣΕΙΣΑΧΘΕΙΑ: Άμεση διαγραφή όλων των χρεών προς τράπεζες, ταμεία, δημόσιο μέχρι το ύψος των 100.000 ευρώ, ώστε να επανεκκινηθεί η οικονομία.
> ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΕΙΣ: Όλοι οι άνεργοι να προσληφθούν ως συμβασιούχοι σε δημόσιους φορείς, ΟΤΑ κλπ για την τέλεση κοινωνικών και δημόσιων έργων. Η ανεργία να πέσει άμεσα στο 0%.
> ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: Να ανασυνταχτεί η παραγωγή, αγροτικά προϊόντα, κτηνοτροφία, ιχθυοκαλλιέργεια, τυποποίηση, υφαντουργία, ένδυση, υπόδηση, μεταλλεύματα, τουρισμός, υπηρεσίες που να στηρίζουν όλα τα προηγούμενα.
> ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑ: Να διατεθούν ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες με εθνικό νόμισμα σταθερής ισοτιμίας με το ευρώ. Όλες οι συναλλαγές θα γίνονται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ μέσω αυτών. Οι συσκευές (ηλεκτρονικά πορτοφόλια) θα παρέχονται στις επιχειρήσεις με συμβολικό κόστος και θα υπάρχουν για δημόσια χρήση σε όλα τα τραπεζικά καταστήματα.
> ...



Πιστεύω ότι ειδικά στο ζήτημα των προσλήψεων έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο άνθρωπος. Ανεργία 0%, θα τους βάλουμε όλους να σπάνε πέτρες, να δεις για πότε τελειώνει η Ολυμπία Οδός.Κι όποιος δεν θέλει να σπάει πέτρες να φυλακίζεται, έτσι θα διατηρηθεί το 0%. Οι Έλληνες θα είναι τριών ειδών: εργαζόμενοι, συνταξιούχοι και φυλακισμένοι. Πάταξη ΚΑΙ της αεργίας. :devil:

Για τα άλλα δε λέω τίποτα. Ναι, υπάρχει κόσμος που τα πιστεύει. mg:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2015)

Βόρεια Κορέα τώρα, δηλαδή


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά όπως στην Αργεντινή, οι αγορές θα σκοτώνονται να μας δανείσουν, γιατί θα έχουμε χρέος μηδέν, ανεργία μηδέν και σκληρό νόμισμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

*Το «ριφιφί της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος» και το «πραξικόπημα της κάλπικης λίρας»*
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=722553

*Σχέδιο-τρέλα για δραχμή με σύλληψη και του... Στουρνάρα*
http://www.thetoc.gr/politiki/article/sxedio-trela-gia-draxmi-me-sullipsi-kai-tou-g-stournara

Ρωτάει φίλος για αυτά:

«Ρε παιδιά, αυτά δεν είναι συνταγματική εκτροπή; Δεν υπάρχουν εισαγγελείς στο τσίρκο μας;»

Εγώ υποψιάζομαι ότι οι εισαγγελείς το έχουν θεωρήσει μέρος του αμερικάνικου φολκλόρ: *Η επέλαση των ακέφαλων καβαλάρηδων*


----------



## rogne (Jul 15, 2015)

Πάντως είναι εκ του πονηρού το τσουβάλιασμα (και) εδώ: στο ίδιο σακούλι οι παλαβοί καταληψίες του Νομισματοκοπείου, ο Βαρουφάκης και η ομάδα του, τα IOUs... Για τα οποία IOUs ακούω τώρα ότι παραμένουν ένθερμοι οπαδοί τους οι Γερμανοί, επικαλούμενοι την Καλιφόρνια. Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι αυτοί δεν είναι συνεννοημένοι με την επαναστατική επιτροπή Νομισματοκοπείου -- αν και μάλλον θα έπρεπε, αν πιστέψουμε το τσουβάλιασμα του thetoc.gr.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

Στην περίφημη πια σύσκεψη όπου ο Βαρουφάκης πρότεινε μετάβαση στη δραχμή πήρε άλλη μια ψήφο (ήταν παρών και ο Λαφαζάνης). Μην ανακατεύω εδώ ετερογονίες των σκοπών, αλλά είναι προφανές ότι διάφοροι απεργάζονταν (και όχι τώρα, αλλά από καιρό) σχέδια δραχμής και εξαθλίωσης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. 

Με την ευκαιρία, και ως ένδειξη μιας ευρύτερης σύγχυσης από τη σύγκρουση ευρωπαϊκού και εθνικού, να η σημερινή δήλωση του Γκρέγκορ Γκίζι (του ηγέτη της Die Linke) στον λογαριασμό του στο ΦΒ:

Gregor Gysi



Wäre ich Mitglied des griechischen Parlaments, stimmte ich heute bei schwersten Bauchschmerzen und Bedenken gegen dieses - insbesondere von meiner Regierung erpresste - Diktat, eindeutig und klar mit Ja. Alles andere bedeutete, eine Katastrophe, eine Verelendung des griechischen Volkes hinzunehmen. Das geht einfach nicht! Immerhin, der Euro bleibt in Griechenland, trotz unerträglicher Maßnahmen, die Bevölkerung und die Regierung gewinnen wenigstens Zeit, um das Land wieder aufzubauen. | Αν ήμουν μέλος της ελληνικής βουλής, θα ψήφιζα σήμερα με πόνο στο στομάχι και επιφυλάξεις και απέναντι αυτής της υπαγορευμένης με πίεση κυρίως από την κυβέρνησή μου ένα ξεκάθαρο και ανεπιφύλακτο Ναι. Κάθε τι άλλο θα σήμαινε την αποδοχή της καταστροφής και της εξαθλίωσης του ελληνικού λαού. Αυτό απλώς δεν είναι αποδεκτό. Άλλωστε η Ελλάδα διατηρεί το ευρώ, παρά τα αβάσταχτα μέτρα, ο λαός και η κυβέρνηση κερδίζουν τουλάχιστον χρόνο να ξαναχτίσουν τη χώρα.
Im Deutschen Bundestag kann ich andererseits keinesfalls mit Ja stimmen - im Gegenteil! Ein Ja bedeutete, der deutschen Regierung in ihrem antidemokratischem, antisozialem und antieuropäischem Vorgehen zuzustimmen. Darüber hinaus lässt sich leicht nachweisen, dass entgegen den lautstarken Ankündigungen die deutschen Interessen keinesfalls gewahrt wurden. Gerade Deutschland braucht Europa. Unsere Regierung muss aufhören, die europäische Idee zu zerstören. Wir brauchen eben kein deutsches Europa, sondern ein europäisches Deutschland. | Στη γερμανική βουλή, από την άλλη, είναι αδύνατο να ψηφίσω Ναι. Κάθε άλλο: το Ναι θα σήμαινε να συμφωνήσω με τη γερμανική κυβέρνηση στην αντιδημοκρατική, αντικοινωνική και αντιευρωπαϊκή στάση της. Επιπλέον αποδεικνύεται εύκολα ότι παρά τις ηχηρές δηλώσεις της κυβέρνησης, τα γερμανικά συμφέροντα δεν διαφυλάχτηκαν. Η Γερμανία είναι που χρειάζεται πάνω από όλα την Ευρώπη. Η κυβέρνησή μας πρέπει να σταματήσει να καταστρέφει την ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε γερμανική Ευρώπη αλλά ευρωπαϊκή Γερμανία.
Auch wenn es heute kaum jemand glaubt: Gewinner dieses Prozesses werden das griechische Volk, die jetzige griechische Regierung, möglicherweise und hoffentlich Europa, aber nicht unser Land, das heißt Deutschland, sein. Sieger, die nicht aufhören können zu siegen, verlieren später umso deutlicher.| Ακόμη και αν δεν το πιστεύει κανένας σήμερα, νικητής από αυτή τη διαδικασία βγαίνει ο ελληνικός λαός, η σημερινή ελληνική κυβέρνηση, ίσως, ας το ελπίσουμε, και η Ευρώπη, όχι όμως η δική μας χώρα, η Γερμανία. Οι νικητές που δεν μπορούν να σταματήσουν να νικούν αργότερα ηττώνται ακόμη σαφέστερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

rogne said:


> Πάντως είναι εκ του πονηρού το τσουβάλιασμα



Τι να πει κι ο Ουάσινγκτον Ίρβινγκ...

Για τον Βαρουφάκη, να ξαναπώ ότι η προετοιμασία που γινόταν για τη δραχμή με τη μικρή ομάδα στο Υπουργείο δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό το σενάριο ήταν ο στόχος του. 

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15688-Ελλάδα-2015&p=247963&viewfull=1#post247963


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, και ως ένδειξη μιας ευρύτερης σύγχυσης από τη σύγκρουση ευρωπαϊκού και εθνικού, να η σημερινή δήλωση του Γκρέγκορ Γκίζι (του ηγέτη της Die Linke) στον λογαριασμό του στο ΦΒ


Κοινώς, _αν είναι να πάρω λεφτά, φέρ'τα, αν είναι να δώσω, μπα._


----------



## rogne (Jul 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Για τον Βαρουφάκη, να ξαναπώ ότι η προετοιμασία που γινόταν για τη δραχμή με τη μικρή ομάδα στο Υπουργείο δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό το σενάριο ήταν ο στόχος του.
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15688-Ελλάδα-2015&p=247963&viewfull=1#post247963



Ναι, το θυμάμαι ότι το τόνισες. 

Σχετικά με το τσουβάλιασμα όμως, θα προσθέσω κάτι τραβηγμένο μεν, αλλά υπερβολικά δυσοίωνο για να μην το πω: μόνο εμένα κάνει να ανατριχιάζω ένα σεναριακό μπέρδεμα όπου εγχώριοι "κομμουνιστές", "αμερικανοτσολιάδες" πρώην σύμβουλοι του "Τζέφρι" και "πραξικοπηματίες" Γερμανοί απεργάζονται παρεούλα σχέδια εξαθλίωσης του έθνους μας μέσω της επιστροφής στη δραχμή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Κοινώς, _αν είναι να πάρω λεφτά, φέρ'τα, αν είναι να δώσω, μπα._



Και όχι μόνο. Η Ελλάδα την πάτησε άσκημα, αλλά την πατήσαμε κι εμείς (οι Γερμανοί). Αναζητείται ο ξύπνιος που κέρδισε. Κάποια δυσώνυμη στοά θα είναι μάλλον.



rogne said:


> Σχετικά με το τσουβάλιασμα όμως, θα προσθέσω κάτι τραβηγμένο μεν, αλλά υπερβολικά δυσοίωνο για να μην το πω: μόνο εμένα κάνει να ανατριχιάζω ένα σεναριακό μπέρδεμα όπου εγχώριοι "κομμουνιστές", "αμερικανοτσολιάδες" πρώην σύμβουλοι του "Τζέφρι" και "πραξικοπηματίες" Γερμανοί απεργάζονται παρεούλα σχέδια εξαθλίωσης του έθνους μας μέσω της επιστροφής στη δραχμή;


Ούτε εγώ ενθουσιάζομαι (αν και κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη για τα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα, να έχουν ρίξει ό,τι έχουν και δεν έχουν για να καλύψουν τις απαιτούμενες λέξεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

Σημερινή δημοσίευση του υπουργού και καθηγητή Δ. Μάρδα στο ΦΒ:

Lost in space no 2

Σε συνάντηση που έγινε σε ξενοδοχείο των Αθηνών της «Αριστερής Πλατφόρμας» ο κος Λαφαζάνης και οι πέριξ αυτού δραχμιστές διατύπωσαν διάφορες απόψεις αναφορικά με την επιστροφή της χώρας στη δραχμή. Λόγω έλλειψης ενός γραπτού κειμένου αρκούμαστε στα όσα έχουν διαρρεύσει στο πλαίσιο των σχετικών ρεπορτάζ.

Ακούστηκε λοιπόν ότι κατά τη διαδικασία επιστροφής στη δραχμή, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για πληρωμή μισθών και συντάξεων, τα 20 περίπου δις ευρώ που βρίσκονται στις αποθήκες της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος (ΤτΕ) και ανήκουν φυσικά στην Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα (ΕΚΤ). Υποθέτουν οι υποστηρικτές τέτοιων λύσεων ότι η ΕΚΤ θα μείνει απαθής αν κάτι τέτοιο πράγματι συμβαίνει, κάτι φυσικά που δεν είναι αληθές. Η απάντηση της ΕΚΤ θα είναι απλή: Αν πράγματι χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα υποτιθέμενα 20 δις ευρώ που βρίσκονται σε κάποιες αποθήκες της ΤτΕ, την επόμενη ημέρα η ΕΚΤ θα αρχίσει να τυπώνει νέα χαρτονομίσματα για την υπόλοιπη ΕΕ, ακυρώνοντας στην πράξη τα ευρώ που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα. Οπότε οι Έλληνες θα έχουν στα χέρια τους απλά σκουπίδια! Βέβαια όλα τα παραπάνω δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει αυτή η παρακαταθήκη των 20 δις της ΕΚΤ στην ΤτΕ. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, τα διαβόητα 20 δις ευρώ είναι απλά τίτλοι του Δημοσίου, που οφείλει το κράτος σε Ταμεία, Οργανισμούς κ.λπ.

Άλλες ερωτήσεις και δεν είναι οι μόνες φυσικά: Τις εισαγωγές μας θα τις πληρώνουμε με δραχμές; Και τέλος, από πού συνάγεται ότι θα βελτιωθεί η ανταγωνιστικότητα της οικονομίας εξαιτίας των υποτιμήσεων/ διολισθήσεων της νέας δραχμής; Μήπως από το παρελθόν της δραχμής και την χρόνια απαξίωσής της, εξελίξεις που δείχνουν άλλα από αυτά που υποστηρίζουν οι δραχμιστές; (Βλ συνημμένο άρθρο)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2015)

Οι σημερινοί δραχμιστές νομίζω ότι χωρίζονται σε τρεις κατηγορίες:
1) Παιδάκια που δεν έχουν δει στη ζωή τους τι θα πει πληθωρισμός και αδύναμο νόμισμα.
2) Άτομα διανοητικών ικανοτήτων επιπέδου Ραχήλ Μακρή και Άντζης Σαμίου.
3) Συνειδητοποιημένους θιασώτες της επανάστασης για να καταστραφούν όλα και να χτίσουμε τον κομμουνισμό, όπως ο Λαφαζάνης.

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ λογικό άνθρωπο σήμερα που να μπορεί να υποστηρίζει ότι θα είμαστε καλύτερα αν παρατήσουμε το ευρώ και υιοθετήσουμε εθνικό νόμισμα χωρίς να έχουμε διορθώσει καμία από τις διαρθρωτικές αδυναμίες της ελληνικής οικονομίας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

2.246.064 ψηφοφόροι, κουρασμένοι από τα λάθη των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων, έδωσαν την ψήφο τους στον Σύριζα. Ο «δημοκρατικότατος» κύριος Λαφαζάνης έχει διαβάσει εντελώς λάθος το μήνυμα. Η πιο έντιμη λύση για τον ίδιο και την παρέα του είναι να επιστρέψουν στο σπίτι τους και τα βιβλία τους. Απόψε κιόλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

Εναλλακτικές λύσεις από τους διαφωνούντες βουλευτές ζήτησε ο Πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας κατά την ομιλία του στην Κοινοβουλευτική Ομάδα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Σύμφωνα με όσα μετέδωσε η ΕΡΤ, κυβερνητική πηγή ανέφερε ότι «η μόνη εναλλακτική λύση που ακούστηκε στην ΚΟ του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν η πρόταση του Κώστα Λαπαβίτσα για αποδοχή του σχεδίου του Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε».

Ως γνωστόν, ο κ. Σόιμπλε πρότεινε η Ελλάδα να μείνει για 5 χρόνια έξω το ευρώ και να της δοθεί ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια.

Πηγή: Ο Λαπαβίτσας βρήκε εναλλακτική: Την πρόταση Σόιμπλε | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/21741...enallaktiki-tin-protasi-soimple#ixzz3fywMayn5


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2015)

Νά η απάντηση για τον rogne (#19).

Υ.Γ. Όχι οι κομουνιστές! Ο Κουτσούμπας αρνείται τη λύση της δραχμής (στη Βουλή, τώρα).


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2015)

Αν παραιτηθεί η ομάδα των λαφαζανιστών, τότε τί θα έχει μείνει από το Συριζα; Το Πασόκ;

Και ναι, πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, το να ομολογείς ότι είχες σχέδιο να εισβάλεις στο νομισματοκοπείο και να συλλάβεις τον πρόεδρο της ΤτΕ κι εμένα σαν πραξικοπηματική κίνηση μου ακούγεται, αλλά είναι τόσο γελοία που μάλλον κανένας δεν την παίρνει σοβαρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2015)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Όχι οι κομουνιστές! Ο Κουτσούμπας αρνείται τη λύση της δραχμής (στη Βουλή, τώρα).



Ο Κουτσούμπας έκλεισε την ομιλία του με αναφορές στους ήρωες της πατρίδας *με τη γαλανόλευκη*.


----------



## rogne (Jul 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και ναι, πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, το να ομολογείς ότι είχες σχέδιο να εισβάλεις στο νομισματοκοπείο και να συλλάβεις τον πρόεδρο της ΤτΕ κι εμένα σαν πραξικοπηματική κίνηση μου ακούγεται, αλλά είναι τόσο γελοία που μάλλον κανένας δεν την παίρνει σοβαρά.



Ισχύει ότι ο Λαφαζάνης εξήγησε πως αστειευόταν για την εισβολή, πως απλώς απάντησε προβοκατόρικα σε μια προβοκατόρικη ερώτηση του τύπου "και πώς θα μπείτε στο Νομισματοκοπείο;" (με μια απάντηση του στιλ: "Δίπλα είναι το Πεντάγωνο, παίρνω ένα τανκ και φτάνω αμέσως"); Μου μεταφέρθηκαν όλα αυτά από πιο συνεπείς... παρακολουθητές του Λαφαζάνη, προσωπικά δεν τον έπαιρνα ποτέ στα σοβαρά. Και αν είναι αυτός, που δεν παραιτείται καν απ' την καρέκλα του με καμία δύναμη, συνειδητοποιημένος επαναστάτης κομμουνιστής, αναρωτιέμαι τι ήταν όλοι εκείνοι τα τελευταία 200 χρόνια που ρίσκαραν κατιτίς παραπάνω, ζωή, ελευθερία, τέτοια πράγματα, όχι υπουργικούς θώκους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2015)

rogne said:


> Και αν είναι αυτός, που δεν παραιτείται καν απ' την καρέκλα του με καμία δύναμη, συνειδητοποιημένος επαναστάτης κομμουνιστής, αναρωτιέμαι τι ήταν όλοι εκείνοι τα τελευταία 200 χρόνια που ρίσκαραν κατιτίς παραπάνω, ζωή, ελευθερία, τέτοια πράγματα, όχι υπουργικούς θώκους.


Το +1 μου, βασικά επειδή αναρωτιέμαι το ίδιο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 16, 2015)

> 2.246.064 ψηφοφόροι, κουρασμένοι από τα λάθη των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων, έδωσαν την ψήφο τους στον Σύριζα. Ο «δημοκρατικότατος» κύριος Λαφαζάνης έχει διαβάσει εντελώς λάθος το μήνυμα. Η πιο έντιμη λύση για τον ίδιο και την παρέα του είναι να επιστρέψουν στο σπίτι τους και τα βιβλία τους. Απόψε κιόλας.



+1 από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2015)

Άρθρο του Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη στα Νέα:

*Τζουκμπόξ*

Ο Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης είναι παλιός. Αλλά προχθές στον Πανελλήνιο σαν να είχε τρακ. Σαν να τον είχε αιφνιδιάσει το πλήθος του ακροατηρίου του. Σαν να τον έχει αιφνιδιάσει η εποχή που ήρθε και τον συνάντησε εκεί όπου ο ίδιος στεκόταν επί σαράντα χρόνια, χωρίς ποτέ του να μπορεί να ελπίσει ότι θα συναντηθεί με την εποχή του.

Τίποτε απ' όσα είπε ο επικεφαλής της Πλατφόρμας σε αυτό το τεστ κυήσεως για το κόμμα του Οχι δεν ήταν πρωτότυπο. Αντιθέτως. Ηταν σαν να διάβαζε ένα από τα πανομοιότυπα μανιφέστα που η συνιστώσα των κομμουνιστογενών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν κουραζόταν να καταθέτει στις τόσες και τόσες Κεντρικές Επιτροπές, για να ζητήσει κοινωνικοποίηση τραπεζών, εθνικό νόμισμα, σοσιαλισμό. Κι όμως. Ολα αυτά που έμοιαζαν να φθάνουν στα αφτιά της κοινωνίας παιγμένα από το λιωμένο τζουκμπόξ του περιθωρίου έχουν ξαφνικά γίνει σλόγκαν. Συνθήματα που γεμίζουν γήπεδα.

Δεν έγινε ο Λαφαζάνης της μόδας. Εγινε η μόδα λαφαζανική. Βοήθησε σε αυτό μια πενταετία αγανακτισμένου αντιμνημονιακού λόγου, κατά την οποία ο πατροπαράδοτος αντικαπιταλισμός ζυμώθηκε με τον νέο εθνικιστικό απομονωτισμό, ως απάντηση στην «αποικιοκρατία» των δανειστών. Βοήθησε πρωτίστως η νομιμοποίηση αυτού του λόγου από τη νέα εξουσία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που όχι μόνο αρνήθηκε να τον εγκαταλείψει στα πρώτα της βήματα, αλλά τον καταξίωσε και εκλογικά με το δημοψήφισμα. Με μια δημοψηφισματική καμπάνια που άλεσε σε ένα μετωπικό μείγμα όλες τις εκφάνσεις της αντιμνημονιακής οργής.

Εμφανιζόμενος ως ο νόμιμος κληρονόμος του Οχι, ο Λαφαζάνης είχε προχθές απέναντί του όχι την κοινωνία, αλλά την οργανωμένη βάση των συνιστωσών της δραχμής. Ολα εκείνα τα σχήματα εντός και εκτός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που ποτέ δεν έκρυψαν την ατζέντα τους, ποτέ δεν διεκδίκησαν εκλογική μοίρα μέσω της προγραμματικής ασάφειας.

Σε αυτό το κοινό των οργανωμένων μπορούσε, ωστόσο, κανείς να διακρίνει τα ίχνη της δημοψηφισματικής διαίρεσης. Στη σύνθεσή του μπορούσε να διακρίνει ότι η μοιρασιά 62-38 δεν αντανακλά διαφορά πολιτικών προτιμήσεων. Αντανακλά το τέλος των μεγάλων κομμάτων, στα οποία μπορούσε κάποτε να χωρέσει όλη η ταξική γκάμα. Πλέον η διαχωριστική γραμμή που ορίζει τις κομματικές ταυτίσεις είναι αρχαϊκή: αυτή που χωρίζει όσους δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτε από εκείνους που έχουν ακόμη κάτι να περισώσουν.

Μπορεί ο Λαφαζάνης να μην είναι ο ηγέτης που χρειάζεται η δραχμή για να εγείρει πλειοψηφικές αξιώσεις. Μπορεί να μην έχει τσιπρικά χαρίσματα. Μπορεί ακόμη το οργανωτικό του κέλυφος - Πλατφόρμα, ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ και λοιποί συγγενείς - να είναι πολύ παλαιολιθικό για να απευθυνθεί στους μη στρατευμένους.

Η δραχμή ίσως δεν έχει ακόμη βρει το κόμμα της. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει βρει τους ψηφοφόρους της.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5262043/tzoykmpoks/​


----------



## rogne (Jul 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πλέον η διαχωριστική γραμμή που ορίζει τις κομματικές ταυτίσεις είναι αρχαϊκή: αυτή που χωρίζει όσους δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτε από εκείνους που έχουν ακόμη κάτι να περισώσουν.



Κατά κανόνα, αυτή η διαχωριστική γραμμή λέγεται, νομίζω, "ταξική" και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι το αρχαϊκό έχει. Να 'ταν καμιά διαχωριστική γραμμή τύπου "ξενόδουλοι/ελληνόψυχοι", να το καταλάβω το αρχαϊκό (ή το αταβιστικό) του πράγματος. Having said that, εγώ δεν βλέπω παρά ελάχιστα επί τω έργω τη διαχωριστική γραμμή που βλέπει ο συγγραφέας (σε ένα κατά τ' άλλα πολύ καλογραμμένο κείμενο), και πάντως όχι με έκφραση της κάποια θέση στο δίλημμα "ευρώ ή δραχμή".


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Rogne, κατά βάθος κολακεύομαι που με κατατάσσουν στην ανώτερη τάξη όσοι τα βλέπουν έτσι. 
Να είχα και τα λεφτά και τα μέσα της ελίτ, τί καλά που θα'τανε. 

Αλλάζοντας θέμα: μήπως χρειαζόμαστε έναν πιο μετριοπαθή τίτλο για το νήμα;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 30, 2015)

Γιατί καλέ; Εδώ είμαστε στο πολιτικό υποφόρουμ. Έχουμε την άδεια.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2015)

.... said:


> Πλέον η διαχωριστική γραμμή που ορίζει τις κομματικές ταυτίσεις είναι αρχαϊκή: αυτή που χωρίζει όσους δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτε από εκείνους που έχουν ακόμη κάτι να περισώσουν.


Αυτή η ανάλυση μου φαίνεται εντελώς λάθος. Δηλαδή άνθρωποι όπως ο Λαπαβίτσας και ο (συγκρατιέμαι) Βαρουφάκης που έχουν χρήματα έξω και πληρώνονται από το εξωτερικό, και που αν τύχει και βγούμε από το ευρώ θα έχουν να αγοράζουν τη μισή Ελλάδα, ανήκουν σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα; Ή μήπως ανήκουν σε καμιά τάξη μη προνομιούχων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2015)

Δες το ολόκληρο:



> Σε αυτό το κοινό των οργανωμένων μπορούσε, ωστόσο, κανείς να διακρίνει τα ίχνη της δημοψηφισματικής διαίρεσης. Στη σύνθεσή του μπορούσε να διακρίνει ότι η μοιρασιά 62-38 δεν αντανακλά διαφορά πολιτικών προτιμήσεων. Αντανακλά το τέλος των μεγάλων κομμάτων, στα οποία μπορούσε κάποτε να χωρέσει όλη η ταξική γκάμα. Πλέον η διαχωριστική γραμμή που ορίζει τις κομματικές ταυτίσεις είναι αρχαϊκή: αυτή που χωρίζει όσους δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτε από εκείνους που έχουν ακόμη κάτι να περισώσουν.



Κάποιοι ανήκουν στο κοινό των οργανωμένων (άσ’ τους αυτούς). Υπάρχει η δυσερμήνευτη έτσι κι αλλιώς μοιρασιά 62-38, που δεν αντανακλά πολιτικές προτιμήσεις. Πέρασε ο καιρός των μεγάλων κομμάτων που πιάνανε όλη την ταξική γκάμα. Οι ψηφοφόροι του κόμματος της δραχμής θα αλιευτούν από εκείνο το 62. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι το 62, δεν είναι καν όσοι είναι οι άνεργοι. Σίγουρα όμως, στο απλό κοινό των οπαδών της δραχμής θα βρεις εκείνους που *πιστεύουν ότι* δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα. Τους αρκεί ένας κόσμος όπου θα μοιράζονται σε όλους δουλειές και κάποια χαρτάκια που θα γράφουν «Δραχμές».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2015)

Αυτά που γράφετε δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Εκτός αν ορίσουμε την ταξική διάκριση στην Ελλάδα ως μεταξύ άμεσα ωφελούμενων από το δημόσιο (ανώτερες τάξεις), έμμεσα ωφελούμενων από το δημόσιο (μεσαίες και χαμηλές τάξεις) και λοιπών (παρίες).


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2015)

Μπράβο, Δόκτορα. Εκεί είναι το μυστικό (μυστικό τόσο πασιφανές που τυφλώνει τους πάντες). Δεν αντέχει η κλασική μαρξική ανάλυση στην περιγραφή της ελληνικής κοινωνίας.



Earion said:


> ... δεν υπάρχει προλεταριάτο στην Ελλάδα, οι αληθινοί προλετάριοι είναι οι μετανάστες, δεν υπάρχει βιομηχανική τάξη, η βιομηχανία διαλύθηκε από τα 1980, δεν υπάρχει αστική τάξη, μεταπράτες είμαστε μια ζωή, ο μεγαλύτερος επιχειρηματίας και ο μεγαλύτερος εργοδότης στη χώρα είναι το κράτος, έρμαιο των ολιγαρχών και των κομμάτων, που η παρουσία του και μόνο νοθεύει τον ταξικό αγώνα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 30, 2015)

@Earion: Υποκύπτω στον πειρασμό να σου απαντήσω και σ' αυτό το νήμα ό,τι σου είχα απαντήσει και στο άλλο (και αν θες, σχολιάζεις).



rogne said:


> Ποιον "ταξικό αγώνα" νοθεύει το κράτος, αφού δεν υπάρχει προλεταριάτο (πλην των μεταναστών) ούτε αστική τάξη; Ο ανόθευτος ταξικός αγώνας δηλαδή είναι μεταξύ των μεταναστών και των ολιγαρχών; Γιατί αυτές φαίνεται να είναι οι μόνες "πραγματικές" τάξεις στην περιγραφή σου. Νομίζω, με δυο λόγια, ότι διατυπώνεις μια φαινομενικά νόμιμη και εύλογη θέση, που στηρίζεται όμως σε πολύ σαθρές παραδοχές, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται αρκετά αμφίβολη και η ίδια (η θέση). Αν αντιθέτως δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότεροι, πολύ πραγματικοί και πολύ περίπλοκοι ταξικοί ανταγωνισμοί στην ελληνική κοινωνία, τα ενωτικά σχέδια για το μέλλον κλονίζονται μέχρι γκρεμοτσακίσματος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται με τα ταξικά, ξέρω όμως ότι σε ένα άρθρο που παρουσίαζε τις κυρίες των νέων υπουργών τον Ιανουάριο είχα παρατηρήσει ότι οι αντισυστημικοί κλπ του Σύριζα έχουν συζύγους βολεμένους και βολεμένες στο δημόσιο σε πολύ καλές θέσεις (ΟΚ., υπήρχαν και μερικές νοικοκυρές). Αν κρίνουμε μόνο από αυτό, μας κυβερνάνε αυτοί που κυβερνούσαν πάντα- οι μεγαλοαστοί που λυμαίνονται το δημόσιο. 


ΥΓ Παλ, ανήκουν στους πεφωτισμένους ηγέτες που θα οδηγήσουν το πόπολο και θα στραφούν εναντίον της τάξης τους καθαρά από ιδεαλισμό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2015)

Ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή είχε εύστοχα δώσει έμφαση στη διάσταση «δύο κόμματα σε ένα» που ήταν ο Σύριζα μέχρι πρόσφατα. Έγραφε στις 23/2/15:

Είναι ανάγκη, νομίζω, να επανεξετάσουμε ορισμένες έννοιες επί τη βάσει του πραγματικού περιεχομένου τους. Μιλούμε, λ.χ., για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ· αλλά για ποιον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, εκείνον που εκφράζει ο Τσίπρας ή τον άλλον του Λαφαζάνη; Τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο, υποσχόμενος διαγραφή του χρέους, επιστροφή στα ελλείμματα και ευρωπαϊκή χρηματοδότηση της ανάπτυξης με χαριστικούς όρους ή τον άλλον που λέει, διακριτικά μεν αλλά εντίμως και ευθέως, έξοδο από το ευρώ και οικοδόμηση του σοσιαλισμού; Τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που θέλει την Ελλάδα Βενεζουέλα των Βαλκανίων ή τον άλλον που οραματίζεται την Κούβα του Αιγαίου Πελάγους;

Η διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο τάσεων είναι πραγματική. Oσοι συζητούν με τον Παναγιώτη Λαφαζάνη, άνθρωπο προσηνή και ανοιχτό στον διάλογο, το πιστοποιούν. Ο απροκάλυπτα απαξιωτικός τρόπος με τον οποίον εκφράζεται σε κατ’ ιδίαν συζητήσεις για τη γραμμή Τσίπρα στο θέμα της οικονομίας δεν αφήνει περιθώριο αμφιβολιών. Το διαπιστώνει όμως και ο οποιοσδήποτε, εφόσον ενδιαφέρεται να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, για τις οποίες τα ΜΜΕ παρέχουν αφειδώς την πληροφόρηση. Ο καθένας μπορεί να δει το εκκρεμές να πηγαίνει πότε προς τα δεξιά (ιδίως όταν ο Τσίπρας είναι στο εξωτερικό) και πότε προς τα αριστερά.

Κάτι άλλο που επίσης αξίζει να προσέξουμε είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αντιδρά η ηγεσία για να καλύψει την αμηχανία της, κάθε φορά που ο Λαφαζάνης επαναφέρει το εκκρεμές στα αριστερά. Αντιδρά οξύνοντας τους τόνους όσο περισσότερο μπορεί, όπως ένα ζευγάρι που τσακώνεται και βάζει τη μουσική δυνατά για να μην ακούν οι γείτονες τις αγριοφωνάρες. Μια ματιά, λ.χ., στην πρόσφατη ομιλία του Τσίπρα στο θέατρο «Ακροπόλ» θα σας πείσει: σερβίρει τα ψέματα, τις υπερβολές και τις ύβρεις με το φτυάρι, για να απομακρύνει την προσοχή του κόσμου από τα εσωτερικά προβλήματά του.

Υπό το πρίσμα αυτών των παρατηρήσεων, που συνοψίζουν ό,τι έχω καταλάβει τα χρόνια που παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, προτείνω να υιοθετήσουμε ένα νέο τρόπο αναφοράς στο κόμμα, κατά το πρότυπο των γραφικών κομματιδίων ΚΚΕ (Μαρξιστές-Λενινιστές ή Μ-Λ) και Μαρξιστές-Λενινιστές ή Μ-Λ ΚΚΕ, τα οποία υποθέτω ότι κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχουν ακόμη. Αφού στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχουμε Τσιπριστές και Λαφαζανιστές, είναι σαφέστερο να αναφερόμαστε στο κόμμα ως ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Τ-Λ ή ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Λ-Τ, αναλόγως της τάσης που επικρατεί τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο: Τ-Λ όταν ο Τσίπρας κρατά το τιμόνι και Λ-Τ όταν του το βουτάει μέσα από τα χέρια ο Λαφαζάνης. Γιατί όχι; Είναι θέμα σαφήνειας του λόγου, στο κάτω κάτω...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/755299/op...es---lafazanistes-h-lafazanistes---tsipristes​
Από τότε ο Κασιμάτης συχνότατα αναφερόταν στον Σύριζα μαζί με τα δύο διακριτικά, με τη μια ή την άλλη σειρά. Χτες επέστρεψε από τις διακοπές του και έβαλε τέλος κι αυτός στο διχασμό:

Παρ’ όλα αυτά, οι εκλογές και οι εκπλήξεις που μας επιφυλάσσουν είναι ένα αναγκαίο κακό, ώστε να έχουμε ένα μεγάλο καλό: τη διάσπαση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Αυτό είναι το σημαντικό γεγονός, κατά την αντίληψή μου, που επισημοποιείται με τις εκλογές. Παύει πια η συνύπαρξη Τσιπριστών με Λαφαζανιστές. Τέλος στην παρένθεση με τα αρχικά Τ και Λ και την παύλα στη μέση μετά τον τίτλο του κόμματος. Οι Τσιπριστές έχουν μείνει μόνοι τους στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και πρέπει να δουν πώς θα πορευθούν στον μοναδικό δρόμο που ανοίγεται μπροστά τους, αυτόν που οδηγεί στη σοσιαλδημοκρατία.

Φυσικά, δεν περιμένω ότι μπορούν να τον διαβούν, άλλωστε δεν το θέλουν.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/828337/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/akomh-ena-anagkaio-kako​
Εντωμεταξύ, βρήκα επιτέλους τι μου θύμιζε το εικονότυπο της ΛΑΕ. Ευχαριστώ, είχα μείνει στον ερυθρό σταυρό.








Και τραγούδι αφιέρωμα: Προσκυνώ τη χάρη σου, ΛΑΕ μου


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2015)

Διά χειρός Στάθη Σταυρόπουλου απ’ όσο κρίνω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Το κατέβασα και μάλλον θα το διαβάσω, αλλά προς το παρόν αντιγράφω ένα σχόλιο που μου έστειλαν από τη φατσοσελίδα του Γιάννη Κουτσομύτη:

Όταν κάποια στιγμή θα είστε επαρκώς ήρεμοι, διαβάστε το "σχέδιο" που εκπόνησε ο Λαπαβίτσας για την έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη [http://bit.ly/1FGYMlm].

Αφού προσπεράσετε τα κεφάλαια 1-6 που είναι μια -κατ' αυτόν- αποδόμηση των πολιτικών της Ευρωζώνης, αλλά και το κεφάλαιο 7 που αναφέρεται σε ενδεχόμενη συναινετική έξοδο (δλδ να μας χαρίσουν το χρέος και να μας δώσουν και λεφτά για να φύγουμε [χαχαχα], αλλά αναγνωρίζει και ο ίδιος ότι είναι "πολύ πιο πιθανό η συναινετική έξοδος να μην είναι δυνατή" [sic]), πηγαίνετε στο κεφάλαιο 8 για να δείτε τι προτείνει για τη "συγκρουσιακή έξοδο από την ΟΝΕ".

Προτείνει λοιπόν να γίνει όλη η αλλαγή του νομίσματος μέσα σε ένα Σαββατοκύριακο [χαχαχα] και αραδιάζει και μια σειρά γελοίες και αφελέστατες παραδοχές, με την πιο γελοία να είναι ότι "όλες οι τραπεζικές εργασίες και οι χρηματοπιστωτικές αγορές θα παραμείνουν κλειστές για μερικές ημέρες την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα."
Για μερικές ημέρες!!! χαχαχα...

Πουθενά δεν αναφέρει ούτε ένα νούμερο για τα συναλλαγματικά αποθέματα, το ποσοστό της αναμένομενης υποτίμησης, τα ποσά που θα χρειαστούν για ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια κλπ. Ούτε ένα νούμερο, τίποτε!

Το πιο ανατριχιαστικό όμως μέρος είναι εκεί που εξηγεί τα διοικητικά μέτρα και οι "έκτακτες εξουσίες" που θα χρειαστεί η Κυβέρνηση για να τα εφαρμόσει όλα αυτά. Χούντα κανονική και ξεδιάντροπη!

Εκεί όμως που ηρέμησα είναι στο σημείο που αναφέρει ότι η "συγκρουσιακή έξοδος είναι διαχειρίσιμη εφόσον υπάρχει σαφής λαϊκή υποστήριξη".
Ευτυχώς όπως αποδείχθηκε πρόσφατα δεν υπάρχει και δεν θα υπάρξει στο ορατό μέλλον λαϊκή υποστήριξη για έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη.

Γι αυτό, hasta la vista compañero Costas και ευχαριστούμε για τη διασκέδαση.​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 1, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πουθενά δεν αναφέρει ούτε ένα νούμερο για τα συναλλαγματικά αποθέματα, το ποσοστό της αναμένομενης υποτίμησης, τα ποσά που θα χρειαστούν για ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια κλπ. Ούτε ένα νούμερο, τίποτε!



Το μόνο νούμερο είναι ο ίδιος, από ό,τι φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2017)

Δεν προλαβαίνω να γράψω, δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να διαβάσω. Απλώς καταγράφω. Για να μην ξεχάσω.

Θέμα επιστροφής στη δραχμή, με συζήτησή του μάλιστα στην εθνική αντιπροσωπεία, άνοιξε εκ νέου την Τρίτη ο Νίκος Ξυδάκης μιλώντας στον ΣΚΑΪ, στη σκιά του αδιεξόδου με τους θεσμούς, με το ερώτημα να είναι αν ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εκφράζει προσωπική άποψη ή βαθύτερες σκέψεις του κυβερνώντος κόμματος.

http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...-na-daimonopoioume-ti-suzitisi-gia-ti-drahmi/


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2017)

Είχε στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή το κείμενο κάποιων γνωστών οικονομολόγων για το Grexit, αλλά αντιγράφω εδώ, επειδή ίσως είναι κλειστό, το κείμενο που διάβασα στα Νέα και που μου άρεσε επειδή βάζει το ερώτημα (με δικά μου λόγια): «Εκτός από το πιεστήριο που θέλουν να πάρουν στα χέρια τους οι δραχμολάγνοι, τι άλλο έχουν στο νου τους; Τι άλλο θέλουν να πάρουν στα χέρια τους;»

*Εραστές και στρατηγοί της δραχμής*
Σωτήρης Γεωργανάς, Κωνσταντίνος Καλλίρης | Τα Νέα 20/02/2017 |

Πολλές περίεργες ιδέες για «έξοδο από την κρίση» έχουμε ακούσει. Αυτή που επανέρχεται όμως πιο πεισματικά στον διάλογο είναι πιθανότατα και η χειρότερη. Δυστυχώς για όλους μας, η «επιστροφή σε εθνικό νόμισμα» είναι τόσο καταστροφική που και μόνη η αναφορά της διώχνει κεφάλαια και μειώνει τα εισοδήματα στη χώρα.
Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που η δικαιολογημένη απελπισία με την οικονομική πανωλεθρία της κυβέρνησης προκαλεί αδικαιολόγητη συμπάθεια σε καταστροφικές επιλογές. Οι συνέπειες μιας επιστροφής στη δραχμή θα ήταν ίδιες με αυτές της «υπερδιαπραγμάτευσης» που είδαμε πριν από δύο χρόνια και ακόμα πληρώνουμε: κατάρρευση εμπιστοσύνης, πτώση επενδύσεων, μείωση εθνικού εισοδήματος. Περιέργως, όμως, αντί για αυξανόμενη οικονομική ωριμότητα, βλέπουμε τη δημοφιλία της δραχμής να ανεβαίνει σε επίπεδα ρεκόρ.
Η έξοδος από μια ισχυρή νομισματική Ενωση μιας μικρής χώρας που δεν φημίζεται για την καλορρυθμισμένη κρατική μηχανή της δεν θα ήταν ποτέ χωρίς κόστος. Πολιτικό, αλλά κυρίως οικονομικό. Ο πανικός της μετάβασης θα κόστιζε απευθείας περίπου 25% του εισοδήματός μας. Στην αρχή της κρίσης όμως θα είχαμε τουλάχιστον ένα όφελος: οριζόντια και αδιάκριτη μείωση όλων των τιμών, μισθών και συντάξεων στη χώρα, αυτό που για να ξορκίσουμε το κακό ονομάζουμε αποστειρωμένα υποτίμηση.
Η υποτίμηση ήταν απαραίτητη το 2008 γιατί η Ελλάδα ήταν σε ξέφρενη πορεία. Το Δημόσιο ξόδευε λεφτά που δεν είχε (1 στα 3 ευρώ δημοσίων δαπανών ήταν δανεικά), στηρίζοντας ένα πανελλήνιο πάρτι κατανάλωσης με πόρους που δεν είχαμε (εμπορικό έλλειμμα κάπου 15% του ΑΕΠ).
Η υποτίμηση σήμερα δεν είναι πλέον απαραίτητη. Η αναγκαία προσαρμογή έχει ολοκληρωθεί με εσωτερική υποτίμηση. Οδυνηρά και σπασμωδικά, αλλά εντός του ευρώ, με τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους φίλους και συμμάχους στο πλευρό μας, αντί για εχθρούς. 

Μόνο κακοί χειρισμοί ευθύνονται για τη σημερινή ύφεση. Πέφτουμε κάτω από το επίπεδο που δικαιολογούν τα θεμελιώδη μας, ο πυγμάχος που λέγεται ελληνική οικονομία χτυπάει κάτω από τα κιλά του (βλ. διαμερίσματα στο κέντρο της πρωτεύουσας που πωλούνται περίπου όσο ένα WC σπιτιού στο Παρίσι).
Το αβάσταχτο οικονομικό περιβάλλον στο οποίο ζει ο μέσος πολίτης σήμερα οφείλεται τελικά στο ότι οι κυβερνώντες δεν κατάλαβαν πώς παίζεται το οικονομικό παιχνίδι στις ελεύθερες αγορές ή το πολιτικό παιχνίδι στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση - με άλλα λόγια δεν είχαν την παραμικρή κατανόηση του περιβάλλοντος στο οποίο κινείται η χώρα μας εδώ και δεκαετίες.
Γιατί ακούμε σήμερα, ενάντια σε κάθε λογική, σενάρια περί δραχμής; Κάποιες συζητήσεις γίνονται από άγνοια. Με την άνεση ανθρώπου που δεν καταδέχεται να ασχοληθεί με γεγονότα και αριθμούς, οι εραστές της δραχμής δεν στοχεύουν στην κριτική ικανότητα των πολιτών, αλλά στο συναίσθημα. Αφουγκράζονται την απογοήτευση και ποντάρουν στην ανάγκη για εύκολες λύσεις και εξωτερικούς εχθρούς.
Μας λένε, για παράδειγμα, ότι «το ευρώ δεν είναι φετίχ» και, φυσικά, έχουν δίκιο: το ευρώ είναι εργαλείο που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε εφόσον μας εξυπηρετεί. Κανείς δεν είπε ποτέ το αντίθετο, αλλά είναι χρήσιμο να κατηγορείς τους αντιπάλους των δραχμιστών για φετιχισμό προκειμένου να κρύψεις τον δικό σου. Γιατί μόνο σε φετιχισμό μπορεί να αποδοθεί η άκριτη αναφορά σε ένα σενάριο του οποίου τις συνέπειες δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Είσαι, με απλά λόγια, ένας ιδανικός εραστής της δραχμής που θυμάται ότι δήθεν «μεγαλουργούσαμε επί δραχμής» και νομίζει ότι θα μεγαλουργήσουμε και πάλι, χωρίς να τον απασχολούν οι συνθήκες, τα δεδομένα, η ίδια η πραγματικότητα.

Υπάρχουν, όμως, κι εκείνοι που γνωρίζουν και έχουν σχέδιο - οι στρατηγοί της δραχμής. Δραχμή λένε, αλλά σε ισοτιμία ένα προς ένα με το ευρώ. Σαν να μην καταλαβαίνουν ότι η αρχική ισοτιμία ενός νέου νομίσματος είναι απλά μια ετικέτα. Μπορούμε να ονομάσουμε τη νέα δραχμή «ισχυρή», όπως και τα Πατήσια Μονμάρτρη. Αλλά δεν θα ξεγελάσουμε Αμερικανούς που ψάχνουν σπίτια με θέα στην Sacré-Cœur, ούτε τον καταθέτη που θέλει χρήμα με αξία.
Οποια ισοτιμία και να θέσουν οι επαναστάτες της δραχμής, στις αγορές θα επιβεβαιωθεί ή θα ακυρωθεί. Αν αναμένεται ότι θα τυπωθούν δραχμές προς χρηματοδότηση παροχών και προσλήψεων, το νόμισμα θα καταρρεύσει, καθιστώντας αυτοστιγμεί κάθε Ελληνα φτωχότερο. Ειδικά τους αδύναμους που δεν έχουν καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία.
Μόνο αν οι δραχμιστές ασκήσουν ορθολογική πολιτική θα είναι σκληρό το νόμισμα με χαμηλό πληθωρισμό. Ορθολογική όπως της ΕΚΤ. Τότε όμως γιατί εκτός ευρώ;

Γιατί επιμένουν οι στρατηγοί; Γνωρίζουν ότι ο μέσος πολίτης θα υποφέρει και σίγουρα υποψιάζονται ότι θα είναι αδύνατον να τον υποστηρίξει υλικά το κράτος υπό το παρόν πολιτικό και οικονομικό σύστημα και υπό συνθήκες κράτους δικαίου. Μόνο ακραίοι περιορισμοί στην πολιτική και οικονομική ελευθερία θα μπορούν να συγκρατήσουν τις αντιδράσεις των ανθρώπων που θα απελπιστούν ακόμα περισσότερο. Περιορισμοί που απαραιτήτως θα κινούνται εκτός του νομικού πολιτισμού της ευρωπαϊκής οικογένειας. Αν πρέπει απαραιτήτως να ικανοποιηθούν οι ιδεοληπτικές εμμονές των στρατηγών, καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνουν. Διότι, προφανώς, δεν θα περιοριστούν στο εθνικό νόμισμα.
Οι στρατηγοί της δραχμής, λοιπόν, πρέπει να μας πουν ποιο ακριβώς είναι το σχέδιό τους. Πέρα από τις παράλογες ισοτιμίες και τη ρητορική κατά των δανειστών, είναι ανάγκη να ξέρουμε πώς θα είναι η επόμενη ημέρα στη δραχμοκρατούμενη Ελλάδα. Οι εραστές της δραχμής πρέπει απλώς να είναι ειλικρινείς με τους εαυτούς τους και τους συνομιλητές τους. Δεν είναι ο έρωτας για τη δραχμή που εμπνέει τον πολιτικό τους οίστρο, αλλά η εμμονική αντιπάθεια για την Ευρώπη όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα. Ο καθένας με τα φετίχ του. 
_
Ο Σωτήρης Γεωργανάς είναι αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Οικονομικών στο City University του Λονδίνου. Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καλλίρης, είναι δικηγόρος, μεταδιδακτορικός ερευνητής στο King's College London_​


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2017)

Τελικά όμως δεν απαντάνε ούτε αυτοί στο ερώτημα που θέτουν, το οποίο είναι:
Γιατί ακούμε σήμερα, ενάντια σε κάθε λογική, σενάρια περί δραχμής; και Γιατί επιμένουν οι στρατηγοί [της δραχμής];
Λένε ότι κάποιες τέτοιες συζητήσεις οφείλονται σε άγνοια. Θα ήθελα να δω περισσότερη ανάλυση αυτής της άγνοιας. Γιατί υπάρχει και κυρίως γιατί έχει τόση απήχηση; Είμαστε ένας λαός αδαής;
Για το δεύτερο ερώτημα η μόνη ερμηνεία είναι μία φράση, κι αυτή χωρίς ανάλυση: "η εμμονική αντιπάθεια για την Ευρώπη όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα". Κι αυτό δεν με ικανοποιεί σαν ερμηνεία.


----------

